Ask HN: What are you learning in 2020? - throwaway_yc
======
t-writescode
I’m trying to learn how to be less combative in my online and offline
discussion. Instead, I want to come to correct solutions or better
understanding in a kind and compassionate way rather than coldly telling
people they’re wrong.

It’s very difficult.

------
igotsideas
React w/ typescript, d3, design, and css. I’ve been doin infrastructure and
backend for a while and forgot basic front end. It’s super fun and hope I can
do more at work.

------
kaushikt
Automated testing. I have written test cases and implemented TDD in the past
but gotten rusty over the past few years. Now getting back to it

------
methusala8
Deep Learning theory, Linear Algebra and python programming.

------
basbebe
Elixir, Haskell, Rust, Computer Architecture

------
priom
Learning Kubernetes, more Go and next is Rust

------
adamzapasnik
dev side - keep learning elixir and building apps with it business side -
marketing (and running) SaaS

------
catacombs
C++ and Go.

~~~
thedevindevops
Interesting, have you considered Rust?

